# Visual Basic > Visual Basic 6 and Earlier >  How to open the menu through the command button ??

## Mysystem

---------

----------


## ntstatic

popupmenu ??

----------


## Mysystem

> popupmenu ??


Combox open

----------


## ntstatic

> Combox open


is this what you want ?

https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....out-using-API)

----------


## wqweto

I usually do *oCombo.DropDown = True*

----------


## SamOscarBrown

Strange request.  Click on the down arrow.  THAT "opens" the combobox.

Or, maybe you want to SEE the first item (or any item for that matter) in the combobox "window".  You do that by setting the listindex of the combobox.

----------


## dilettante

Don't break the UI.  Alt-Down is the keystroke to drop the list (not "menu") down when avoiding the mouse.

----------


## Mysystem

> is this what you want ?
> 
> https://www.vbforums.com/showthread....out-using-API)


Thank you

----------


## SamOscarBrown

So, did ntstatic provide you with your SOLUTION?  If so, mark this thread as Resolved.

BUT....if you use Sendkeys with the click of a Command Button, why not just click on the down arrow?  You will be confusing your users...! (see dile's comment).

----------

